# ECF: Game 5: Pistons @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game Three
Thursday, June 2nd--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(2-2)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

game 1 of a 3 game series

need I say MUST WIN. We need to come out and take care of business at home. We will hopefully be fired up after a loss, much like detroit was last game.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I can definately see the Heat taking this one. Shaq should be rested as well since he barely played and the Heat should be more focused after a loss.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> game 1 of a 3 game series
> 
> need I say MUST WIN.



:yes: it's like a new beginning, we have to win it!


----------



## HEATFREAK (May 21, 2005)

when tied 2-2 the winner of game 5 goes on to win the series like 84% of the time or something close


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

The key to tonights game is letting Wade bring the ball up the court...let him see the floor. If we try to work him off the ball again, there is no chance that he goes off like he can. He needs to be more agressive tonight and the other guys need to work to get open off his passes. He needs a game with lots of assists. 

Shaq needs to stay out of foul trouble. Udonis for the first time in the series looked like he wasnt terrified to touch the ball. That needs to continue. Keyon Dooling CANNOT play more than 15 minutes in the game. His style would work against a team like PHX, but not detroit... DJ needs to get some open shots and eddie needs to continue his good play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATFREAK said:


> when tied 2-2 the winner of game 5 goes on to win the series like 84% of the time or something close


Change your sig man, the series is 2-2, that's bad karma. :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HUGE game, this will be a good one no doubt. I think who ever notches the w tonight, will face the Spurs. I think the game will be a back-and-forth game, with us pulling away in the late minutes of the game. If Sheed has the attitude he always has, i think we'll be in good shape. Also, if Shaq stays out of foul trouble, we're set, cause i dont know about you guys, but I'd rather have Zo, Shaq, and Udon out there rather then Doleac, lol. But tonight will have to be a big team effort, if Wade is off, we need Ej, Dj, Udon, etc. to step up and take control. With that said....2 1/2 more hours till the game!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Due to the complaints about the officiating on Shaq from game 4, they will probably let him get away with a bit more this game. I think it will be a close game with the Heat pulling it out in the end.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What Time Is It?

What Time Is It?

What Time Is It?

GAME TIME!


GO HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq Dunks On Ben...2-0


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq gettin off early.. yet again. Stan will probably sit him soon.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Poor defense early.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sweet move by wade. And a steal!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the nice spin move!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

How about we play some ****ing defense????

Pathetic....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ddddddddddddddd
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamon

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

16-12 Heat, 5:52 Left In 1st, Timeout Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DAMON for 333, timeout Pistons. 16-12 HEAT

Oh was that a Heat timeout?


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We're playing poor defense, better the last couple of possessions, but we're getting whatever we want on the offensive end which is good. This is how we've started the games we won this series.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on Wade...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ugh, Wade with 2nd foul. Here comes Ras


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What A B.s. Foul On Dwyane...call The Same **** On Big Ben Then Too....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on Shaq and Wade...

That hurts!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Same Call On Ben....call It Both Ways


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damon to the rescue!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. is hot!!!

We need this with the stars in foul trouble!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMON

FOR 

333333333333333333333333333

26-22 Heat, timeout Pistons


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Both of our stars in foul trouble, man. We're still playing great though but we gotta see how this plays out in the 2nd when both players won't be able to defend as aggressively due to foul trouble.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the 2 shaq fouls were legit, but that wade foul was horrible.......Sheed, Ben, Dyess and Campbell push shaq the same way in the post every time when he posts up. Great job refs taking out our best player


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****ty defense man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ZO DUNKS ON BEN!










END OF THE 1ST
HEAT 28
PISTONS 26


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

End of 1st 28-26 Miami.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Stupid pass by ZO gave them a free 2. We need to hold down the fort for another 4-5 minutes at least so our stars can come back.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welp....you know who is coming in soon.....Keyon dEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWling


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Could Doug Collins ride the Pistons jocks any harder?

I miss Eric Reid!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Call the foul plz..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

No foul on Wade?

He fell to the f'n ground!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great no call on Sheed there....Wade drives, no foul.....

Udonis with 7 boards already, great to see him back to his old self


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we should have waited a couple minutes for either shaq or wade to come back in...we have to make sure at least 1 is on the court at all times


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

over the back....finally.

Lets make a run here!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

very sloppy wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bad pass....had to force a pass though, shot clock was getting low


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe a foul on Campbell? I know he's a big guy....but he's blatantly going with the 2 hands on the back defense, it's not a hard call to make fellas....


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

He had the lay-up I just don't think he was paying attention.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Maybe a foul on Campbell? I know he's a big guy....but he's blatantly going with the 2 hands on the back defense, it's not a hard call to make fellas....


for these refs, any call against the pistons is a difficult call

refs put wade in foul trouble on almost the same exact play earlier.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job Keyon.....way to sacrifice your body for the charge!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hunter whines after every play as well. This Pistons team might put on a tough boy image, but they all act like little girls after the few calls against them


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the jam!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

my god.....Laettner got hacked there


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 on Sheed!!!:biggrin: 

I thought Wade was done...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...now you know how we felt last game...

how's it feel when every call goes against you?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Brown hit with a T!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sit down larry brown! :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hell yea!

timeout Pistons....BLOW THIS GAME WIDE OPEN RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Heat up 9! Deeeetrooooitt calls TIME OUT!!!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We need Shaq / Wade to give us another good 4 minutes and close out this half strong. No fouls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mippo said:


> We need Shaq / Wade to give us another good 4 minutes and close out this half strong. *No fouls*.


thats the most important thing. Keep they lead 5-9 and dont pick up any fouls whatsoever


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looked like he walked to me.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Keyons shot selection needs major work...bring back Damon


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dooling trying to do everything again. Throw it down u Shaq u wannabe Kobe.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

What the hell was Dooling doing? God damn man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Take Out Keyon .... Please!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

keyon what the hell are you doing?!

get DJ back in already, the guy was on fire


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon was doing so good also....we havent seen him this whole quarter


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why does that not count!?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 On Elden...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

If it wasn't for those few Keyon mistakes, we would be up 10 right now. On a fast break with nobody in front of you, he settles for a corner jump shot? He could've taken it all the way to the rim and it ends up missing and giving Detroit an easy 3 point play on the other side. Then he bricks the shot before that he shouldn't have taken. Keyon is turning into a ball hog.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

This is kind of what I hate about the Heat this series. When we can go for the knock-out blow, we make a couple careless mistakes and let Detroit back into the games. We easily could've pushed that lead to 13-14 now, but it's only a 5 point game now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dooling's killin us.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools with another dumb play...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Way to go Dooling. Dropped an inbounds pass and now another 3 point play for Detoit. Dooling comes in with a 9 point lead, and brings them to within 2.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Finish This Half Strong....let's Go!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stan lets Shaq go and look what happens. 7-10, 15 pts. On pace for 30.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Nice D!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I agree with the announcers.....take wade out on this play......he picks up a good number of offensive fouls


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's get a good possession here to end the quarter....if we take Dwyane out, run something to either Rasual off a few screens, or try to post up Zo and get another foul on the Pistons....

SVG needs to draw up something good here....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Rasaul Butler!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's What I'm ****ing Talking About Fellas....

24 More Minutes


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Let's get a good possession here to end the quarter....if we take Dwyane out, run something to either Rasual off a few screens


 :clap: :cheers:

right on da money


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Great finish!!!

We need to come out strong in the 3rd!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NICE finish. 14 pt game. 11-0 run to end the half. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

rasual is having a good game and a good series. he had a sweet pass to Zo, that 3 was huge, and his D on prince has been better than anyone else we put on him.
crazy that shandon did nothing wrong, and he isnt playing, but its a nice luxury.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah our role players are having good games which is good for us. And Shaq/Wade are doing their thing. We're playing great basketball right now with the exception of Keyon Dooling. 

Heck if it wasn't for Dooling, we might be up 20.

Best part about that quarter was that neither Wade nor Shaq picked up a foul the whole quarter.

Rasheed never got off and went to the bench early with 2 fouls. 

Elden Campbell already has 3 fouls. 

Miami's offense is getting whatever it wants, and Detroit isn't shooting well. 

Almost a perfect half for Miami with the exception of a few plays.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Alonzo also has 0 fouls so he will be able to come out in the second half and aggressively shot block. 

We will have to see how Stan Van Gundy coaches with the lead, since he hasn't been doing well protecting the lead this series so far. In two games this series, he has already given up double digit leads. Stan Van Gundy has a tendency to use the lead to rest our starters, rather then win the game which puts a lot more pressure on our starters to perform in the 4th.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn....can't we just skip halftime and start this up? I'm ready to get this rolling....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24 MORE MINUTES OF GOOD BASKETBALL FELLAS...ONE HALF DOESN'T EQUAL A WIN!









(yes, that's Jerome Beasley....  )


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 24 MORE MINUTES OF GOOD BASKETBALL FELLAS...ONE HALF DOESN'T EQUAL A WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the other guy Albert Miralles???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> is the other guy Albert Miralles???


 UH HUH!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Det with 2 quick baskets...shaq comes back and hits one....up 12


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

:laugh: Damon.. that was hillarious.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

THATS HOW U COME OUT IN THE 3rd MIAMI. 16 PT LEAD.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully Stan Van Gundy keeps ALL 5 starters out after this Time-out. We are playing well and they don't need rest right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudonis!

Timeout Pistons
61-45, 8:14 Left In 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

u!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon is getting it done!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Let's put this in cruise control!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Notice how poor they play when they don't get the calls. They are so used to everything going their way as far as officiating is concered. at least from my perspective.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Sheed!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sit down Sheed!

we need to keep going at them and blow this game open right now.....don't leave them any hope!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sheed just elbowed jones right in the face...and he still feels the need to complain....and complain....and complain....hes very lucky he didnt get a tech


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Did Detroit just use a Time-out? If not, I don't see how that wasn't a delay of game and a technical free throw for Miami.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn that was a hard bow to Eddies grill. :curse:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

20 pt lead. We're rollin!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to cry some more sheed

you ran right into wade there. Obvious offensive foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on Sheed!!!

Hes gonna go crazy soon!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

tech on sheed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade Takes The Charge On Sheed!

Tech On Sheed!

Let's Go Heat! Blow This **** Open!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is hurt...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade grabbin his back....not good


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

**** You Sheed I Hope You Die! Mother****a!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade injured, hurt his black. Annoucers just pushed it to the side like its no big deal.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

How was that a shooting foul? Hamilton was passing.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

20 to 14 just like that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We can't have a letdown right now damnit......let's go fellas.....don't let them back in the game....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

alley oop dunk, Damon to Shaq.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

only a 10 point lead

time for that timout now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They're on a 12-2 run. 10 pt game  They are cutting into our lead.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We look lost without Wade...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lead down to 10....thanks for saving those timeouts Stan, we didn't need to use one to stop that run about 3 minutes ago.....


You gotta wonder what goes through his head sometimes.......Riley wouldn't allow this ****


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

God damn is Detroit not the luckiest team in all of basketball? Their fluke championship last year and now this? An injured Shaq and now Wade? This run all made because Wade got injured and they are only in the series because of Shaqs injury.


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

Dude the Pistons are hurting too..........stop your damn whining..........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq needs to get the ball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

charges....so many


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great D By Eddie!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're back up 14 thanx to E.J. and Zo!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez now Eddie is hurt.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Now E.J. is hurt...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

up 13 after 3.........wade and ej are hurting. we need to hold


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

73-60 Heat

End Of 3


12 More Minutes Of Good Basketball...

Pray For Eddie And Wade Right Now, We Need Healthy Players


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We've Never Lost A Game That We're Up 10+ In The 4th All Season Long

Let's Keep It Going.......


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Geez, the Pistons are hurt too? What are you? Shaq thigh bruise, Wade back injury, EJ slip up... Detroit is lucky.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is coming back out!

strained his rib.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade is back!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

'sual For 3!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ras for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

WTF is Dools doing?

Selfish SOB!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Dooling dribbles for 16 seconds on that position.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dooling needs to learn how to run a offense....dribbling 20 seconds then passing to a guy as the shot clock expires or shooting yourself is not running an offense


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade looks hurt...

We dont need this...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is hurt. Comes back out. I really hope its not serious. We gotta hold on for 9 minutes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

2 quick fouls on Zo!

Pistons are already in the bonus...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

4 team fouls already

and wade should not come in the rest of this game. Playing only makes back injuries worse


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

**** Sheed, I hope he dies.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Take Dwyane out......if we collapse, put him in if he can play....don't waste him in a 16 point game.....


We just gotta keep playing Heat basketball...we'll be alright if we do that...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Detroit definately got really, really lucky here. We need to hold off for the next 8:30 and give Wade a few days rest.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

5 fouls in 6 possessions. detroits already in the bonus, not good.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

All we need to do is walk the ball up the court, burn 14 seconds off the clock, then dump it into Shaq. That's it. Do that and we win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's Time For Shaq To Earn His Paycheck...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rasual!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual is on fire!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual.....bad shot selection but nice make


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sual is holdin it down.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

For chrissake Keyon... stop dribbling!


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Dooling does it again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arghhhhh The Clock Can't Tick Quick Enough......keep Playing Our Game, Let's Go Heat!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

'sual Does It Again!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual....wish that post up went to shaq, but Sual is on fire


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual again!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sual's jumper is Suhweet!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's this comin from Ras? I love it!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on Shaq...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice ball movement. Shaq to the line. Sheed with his 5th foul.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on Sheed!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 On Sheed!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon and 1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUDONIS!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

UUUUuUUUUUuuUU


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

5 fouls on Shaq...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damn....that call made no sense whatsoever


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I thought Zo was gonna put Rip on his a$$!!!:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Damn....that call made no sense whatsoever


 Yup, that was really bad...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 4 fouls on Big Ben!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wades wife said hes ok!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo with a block and then a dumb play...

We need to finish strong!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lol @ Zo Showboating........come On Man!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Turnover By Rip......heat Basketball!

87-71, 2:27 Left...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Second showboating Zo turnover today but I think this game is pretty much over. 16 point lead with the ball and 2:30 left.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Stan....put In Steve Smith And Shandon Anderson And Doleac....

No Reason To Have Our Starters In Right Now.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Im on tv...

moron!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, we win. Die Detroit. :clap:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice, gotta have Wadey back though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Great W!!!

We needed this game!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3-2

1 More Win...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why does damon do that kick thing..lol


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Shaq looked great and carried the load for us with Wade's injury. Why can't we just have both healthy at once? Are we just unlucky or something =/


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, Shaq is such a sweet guy.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Im on tv...
> 
> moron!


Hehe, I saw that too, and got a kick out of it. 

But at least she was good eye candy.

Until that man gave her bunny ears


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

gian said:


> Wow, Shaq is such a sweet guy.


What a gesture to pay for Mikan's funeral! He's a great guy...notice how he totally avoided Sags' question about his wife...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is wade's 3rd rib injury that made him miss time


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great win, and I love that we came back from the half with intensity even after holding a 14-pt. lead going into it. I really hope Wade will be alright. It seemed like the injury wasn't that bad, but that's just what I've observed. We'll need a healthy Wade to close out this series...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> why does damon do that kick thing..lol


:laugh: @ Damon's leg kick. I have no idea why he does it. I suppose to create space? But it sure has been giving me tons of laughs all season.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

He does it when his defender is crowding him.


----------



## slamnjam (Mar 4, 2004)

Shaquille O'Neal scored 20 points to lead Miami to an 88-76 win over Detroit in Game 5 of the Eastern Conference finals. Dwyane Wade had 15 points but spent the majority of the fourth quarter in the locker room as he was being treated for a strained rib muscle. The Heat now has a 3-2 lead in the best-of-seven series. They can now wrap up the set and advance to the NBA Finals for the first time in franchise history when the teams travel to The Palace for Game 6 on Saturday night.


----------

